# Karolina Kurkova - Gaudi Week Fashion Show in Barcelona (7x)



## Light (11 Juni 2007)

​


----------



## Q (19 März 2010)

Danke für die tollen Bilder vom Laufsteg! :thumbup:


----------



## BlueLynne (2 Apr. 2010)

:thx:
für das Karolina Special :WOW:


----------

